# New to the Forum! LED?'s



## bowfishmaster (May 7, 2012)

Hey everyone I am new to the forum here. I have some questions about LEDS. I run halogens now and want a lot more light. I was looking online . They say the LEDS will last almost longer than me and are pretty much waterproof. What do you guys think? They have some 12v ones that you do not need to run a generator with too that a battery will power all night. Has anyone ever tried these or any leds that are like this?


----------



## TL1FAAT (Apr 16, 2009)

http://bow.fishingcountry.com/forums/fo ... 3-Lighting

Dig thru this forum and you should find some helpful information on LEDs


----------



## bigtee (Nov 9, 2020)

the swamp eye bowfishing lights are a great led option. You want something that matches the water conditions you are in. warm white works best for bowfishing in muddy water and cool white in clear water. I like the swamp eyes because they are adjustable for different water clarities.


----------

